# Nice Susquehanna Smallmouth



## PA Plumber (Apr 5, 2007)

The first pic is of a smallmouth I caught today. 19 1/8" & 3.8 lbs.

The second pic is of a friend's fish from today. 19 3/4" & 4.3 lbs.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice!

Which saw did you catch it with?

.


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks

Susquehanna Snoozer salt/garlic 2 1/2" tube bait and a salty 3 1/2" tube bait, respectively. Using 1/4 oz. jig heads in a 6.12 river. We caught 9 fish today and the smallest was 15 3/4". It was a good day.


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is another picture of the 19 3/4" fish.


----------

